# (Solved) Stuck in Full window DOS prompt



## Alpha99 (Aug 30, 2000)

I am running Windows 98SE, and was having a problem with my ISP. Tech Support wanted me to run a trace route to trouble shoot my slow connections. I went to "start", "run" and typed in "command" to get a dos prompt. I clicked on the icon at the top of the screen to show in a "full screen" mode. Now I can not seem to go back to the original view with the menu at the top. Every time I open the DOS prompt from "command", it comes up in full screen mode. Any one know the command to get the window back to the way it was?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Alpha99
That can be rather aggravating can't it!

If you are in the full command window and need to go back to windows Control,Alt,Delete (CAD) once and end task on DOS Prompt. Once returned to windows *Right click* the MSDos Icon and select properties. Select Screen and set to window using radio button, click apply then OK.

Let us know if that helps.

Dave


----------



## Alpha99 (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks Dave. That worked like a charm. I would never have thought of that solution!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Alpha99
The first time it happened to me I restarted system to get out of it! After that I played with it until I found the sequence since I knew restarting was not the right answer!

Take car and we will consider this matter solved.

Dave


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

If you ever have the problem again ...... The ALT / Enter keys in combination should toggle the window small to full and back again.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks Cosmic...... Now there is the true correct way! My backward way got me to where I need but Alt Enter is much nicer!

Not much documentation on DOS Prompt usage!

Dave


----------

